# Props by Denise



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

Be kind these are my first and have just started last year making things. Hope you like.









































this year my goal is to make things that go bump in the night!!LOL
Denise


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't worry we are always kind!

You are off to a great start! You defiantly have the feel of haunter! I can't wait to see your progress


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great props. I can't believe you have only done this for a year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow way cool


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Those look great! I think I would be afraid of that guy with his head off! You would not get any of the little TOTS in my neighborhood to go near that guy.:jol:


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I love the little alien dude. It looks like you caught him in the act of doing something naughty. Maybe mutialting cattle. Nice work.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your props look great. I too bump into things in the night.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice stuff there Denise, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

They are all very nice ..I too like the alien lookin one best ..but
what is that by the witches feet ( 4th pic )..little skelly lights? or just little skellys..
look like little spirits running around


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Your props are looking really nice.....cant wait to see more.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Wonderful job you've done!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Denise your props roxxerz da boxxerz.

-TM


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I dig the little alien guy as well. He looks like he's thinkin' "Oh crap, busted!" Nice work!


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

Lilly said:


> They are all very nice ..I too like the alien lookin one best ..but
> what is that by the witches feet ( 4th pic )..little skelly lights? or just little skellys..
> look like little spirits running around


Yes they are little glow in the dark skellies - I saw a how to on demon skellies I liked and am going to try to find the time to creep them up a bit - Oh hey Lilly, I went back and looked, it is your winged skellie guys that gave me this idea - is there a how to on these? If not, do you have any pics or instructions on how you did it?
The witches hands are above them like she is casting the spell that makes them move
The alien is really cool at night I have green led lights in him and then also a green yard light shines on him for the shadow effect. I bought the mask but made his hands, they are kind of cheezey but I only had a day to get some hands on him before the party.LOL Nothing like the last minute details.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

great job. I'd say you're well on your way!!


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

That frankenstein monster thing with the big head is awesome! And the alien! And the witch! And the decapitated guy!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They all look great.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are all great props, but the little brown thing hiding behind the boxes in the first picture really creeps me out!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I think they all look great Denise, but that alien is my favorite. Did you get my PM?


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Denise, Your props look great.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I pm'ed you Denise with info to them..


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice work so far...sounds like you're jumping right in to this whole haunting thing. Way to go! Can't wait to see what you do next...........


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice work


----------

